
Scholars Talk Writing: Anthony Grafton - benbreen
http://chronicle.com/article/Scholars-Talk-Writing-Anthony/230845/
======
benbreen
Grafton is famous among historians for his productivity and fluent writing,
and this advice struck me as broadly applicable beyond academia. Especially
the bit about welcoming editing and criticism.

